# plz help..0ur 110V plugged at 220v..



## markeezz11 (Aug 7, 2008)

our refrigerator is not the usual type..it has a circuit at the back of it..unfortunately after i replace the blown varistor and the fuse the refrigerator is cot cooling anymore...need help..i might get clues of what is the problem with it...can anyone translate this pictures?

http://photos-p.friendster.com/photos/45/44/19424454/2_632072620l.jpg

http://photos-p.friendster.com/photos/45/44/19424454/2_538345070l.jpg

http://photos-p.friendster.com/photos/45/44/19424454/2_459654571l.jpg


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

No way I can read what is written.

Is the compressor getting volatge? Use extreme caution doing this. Death can result if you don't know what you are doing.

BG


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Basementgeek said:


> Death can result if you don't know what you are doing.


Love the warning message  But it is necessary, of course!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

(1) What the hell is a varistor (2) is the compressor coming on? this can be found out by listening to it.

Sorry but the only thing I can get from the pictures is that you need instructions in English.

But lie Basementgeek said it CAN be deadly to mess with the electrical parts of it. If it ain't cooling personally I'd replace it.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Bit of a dead thread here.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

This old thread is closed.

BG


----------

